# Dick Van **** Show returns to TV Land



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

There are 3-hour marathons every weeknight this week (10/3-7) , but that includes only five episodes. If you're interested, make sure to pad (early and late) or do a manual record for the whole block.

Note - "It May Look Like a Walnut!" is scheduled for "8:23" tonight (Monday) and again at 6:00 tomorrow.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

That (if I remember correctly) three parter with Danny Thomas was awesome. I think between years of strip syndiacation and some of the original broadcasts, I probably have seen every show.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Interesting.. If someone wants to see if they're actually uncut (except for commercial placement in weird places), I'd be interested.. but it's only for my own curiousity.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

lambertman said:


> Note - "It May Look Like a Walnut!" is scheduled for "8:23" tonight (Monday) and again at 6:00 tomorrow.


Oooh. One of my favorite episodes! :up:

(another is "Uhny Uftz")


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

This is my favorite comedy show of all time. 

I have the set on DVD. I also believe the entire run is on Netflix Instant Streaming.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Maui said:


> This is my favorite comedy show of all time.
> 
> I have the set on DVD. I also believe the entire run is on Netflix Instant Streaming.


Mine to, I missed it...


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

According to my episode list, the next two weeks have a very large number of episodes in a series of marathons. It looks like maybe 65 or so.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

mattack said:


> Interesting.. If someone wants to see if they're actually uncut (except for commercial placement in weird places), I'd be interested.. but it's only for my own curiousity.


After removing the commercials, each episode is almost exactly 20 minutes long. They run the closing credits in a corner of the screen while the last minute or so of the episode is still playing, presumably to save time. How long are the episodes supposed to have been? does anyone know if they are being cut, or mayne time-conpressed? I'd really like to know.

Oh, and lambertman, thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Church AV Guy said:


> According to my episode list, the next two weeks have a very large number of episodes in a series of marathons. It looks like maybe 65 or so.


My problem is the show is on TVLand. This is the station that starts a show at 3:17. What's up with that? Should we boycott this station until they come up with a programing schedule consistent with logic???

Have of the episodes I record I see the ending of the previous show as the one I'm watching begins and it always cuts off the very end of the show. Does it with Andy Griffith, MASH... That station really bites big time...


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Soapm said:


> My problem is the show is on TVLand. This is the station that starts a show at 3:17. What's up with that? Should we boycott this station until they come up with a programing schedule consistent with logic???
> 
> Have of the episodes I record I see the ending of the previous show as the one I'm watching begins and it always cuts off the very end of the show. Does it with Andy Griffith, MASH... That station really bites big time...


I can't disagree with any of your comments above. I can add that the ratio of programming to commercial is worse, by quite a bit, than any other channel I have ever watched!

Their programming schedule really DOES suck.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Church AV Guy said:


> After removing the commercials, each episode is almost exactly 20 minutes long. They run the closing credits in a corner of the screen while the last minute or so of the episode is still playing, presumably to save time. How long are the episodes supposed to have been? does anyone know if they are being cut, or mayne time-conpressed? I'd really like to know.


They originally would have been 23 or 24 minutes (although that would include the closing credits separately). Seems pretty safe to assume that they're being both cut and time-compressed.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Church AV Guy said:


> After removing the commercials, each episode is almost exactly 20 minutes long. They run the closing credits in a corner of the screen while the last minute or so of the episode is still playing, presumably to save time. How long are the episodes supposed to have been?


That sounds WAY too short. Oh, from the wikipedia page, it says: Running time	22-24 minutes

So I would SUSPECT (no proof), that if that info is right, it's the earlier episodes that are 24 minutes.

Heck, half hour TV shows _nowadays_ are a bit more than 20 minutes long (10-20 years ago, they were about 22.5 mins). The original Trek episodes are around 50 minutes long (for an hour long show of course).

So it seems to me that 3-4 minutes are being cut.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Soapm said:


> My problem is the show is on TVLand. This is the station that starts a show at 3:17. What's up with that? Should we boycott this station until they come up with a programing schedule consistent with logic???


You presumably have a TiVo.. What is wrong with starting a show at 3:17? At least if the scheduling info properly states that..?


----------



## Scarpad (Dec 7, 2000)

Yep I just encoded some episodes this week for my Apple TV, most are 25 min. I picked up the entire series box set for around $60 some months back


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

mattack said:


> You presumably have a TiVo.. What is wrong with starting a show at 3:17? At least if the scheduling info properly states that..?


Read the rest of my comment minus the spelling...



> Half of the episodes I record I see the ending of the previous show as the one I'm watching begins and it always cuts off the very end of the show. Does it with Andy Griffith, MASH... That station really bites big time...


IOW, it might be somewhat ok to start a show at 3:17 if that's when it actually started. But when they claim it will start at 3:17 but at 3:17 I'm getting the end of the previous show then it sucks...

Lastly, it cuts into two time slots for one 30 minute show the way they do it. One tuner has to wait until 17 minutes after to start recording which means it won't be ready for a new channel at 30 after. So that means one 30 minute show is actually taking two time slots. It must be to get you to stay on their channel since who wants to turn to a new show 17 minutes into it???

They make the whole down thing go buck wild...


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> That (if I remember correctly) three parter with Danny Thomas was awesome. I think between years of strip syndiacation and some of the original broadcasts, I probably have seen every show.


"WHAT is a Danny Thomas?"

__________________
I wonder if Sally ever married?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

gastrof said:


> "WHAT is a Danny Thomas?"


Marlo's dad.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

stevel said:


> Marlo's dad.


The line I quoted was from the episode that had Danny Thomas playing an invading alien in a dream. (Can't remember if it turned out to be Rob or Laura who was dreaming.)

In the dream, someone accused him of being Danny Thomas playing a trick on them, and the alien replied "WHAT is a Danny Thomas?"

You don't remember the closet full of walnuts?

__________________
Kolak from Twilo wore a derby.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0559769/plotsummary


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

gastrof said:


> (Can't remember if it turned out to be Rob or Laura who was dreaming.)


Hey! Spoilers!

The episode you quoted from is "It May _Look_ Like a Walnut!" -- one of the best episodes of the entire show.

It's Rob's dream because


Spoiler



he is happy to wake up and discover that he can type because he still has his thumbs.


 -- and don't you remember the scene where


Spoiler



the closet door opens and Laura comes riding down on the cascade of walnuts?



And the other choice quote of the episode:



Spoiler



"I have twenty-twenty-twenty-twenty vision."


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL. I remembered the scenes but not the quotes. Are these spoilers if they are 40 years old? I mean if someone told me how Gone with the Wind ends before I saw it I would not care. spoiler - the South loses.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Hey, there are young people now who didn't get a chance to see the original episode in 1963 because they (or their parents) weren't even born yet. 

Why shouldn't they get a fresh look at the episode, the same as I did when I saw it on the first run?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Good point but....

It is impossible to stop spoilers on things that old.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

The spoiler tags seem to have worked just as well for that post as they do in the posts I make about the modern TV shows.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Dornodwinna said:


> With this mix of tools, you need to have in no way yet again have a poor hair day!There are a plethora of hair stylers available in the market nowadays If you are sincerely hunting for an reply for this issue, then here is the beneficial data for you For occasional use one particular can also use the straightforward cloth iron which is employed at house daily to straighten it without GHD hair straightener We can do one thing to decrease the harm The Yuko Hair Straightening system has been a large strike all above the entire world This is this sort of an extreme view that it is unlikely to happen until a person had been to use a lower high quality flat iron on their hair each and every day, much more than once a day, as nicely as fail to correctly care for the hair in in between utilizes
> 
> The moment your hair is washed you will want to very first towel dry your hair and then follow up with a completely drying your hair with a hair dryer Go into the classiest elegance salon in your neighborhood and request which hair straightening iron they use Numerous individuals will already be acquainted with the sedu GHD hair straightener and this is due to the higher publicity that this ceramic flat hair iron has received from celebs this sort of as Jennifer Aniston and Jennifer Lopez to point out but two There are a number of techniques of straightening the curls, which contain the conventional and unconventional tactics australiaghdhairstraighteners com/]ghd straighteners It will start to develop and fade out over time, which signifies soon after about three or four months your hair will commence to return to how it was prior to the therapy was applied These brushes have a cushioned handle so that you do not put excessive strain on your hands whilst you use them to brush your hair Not to point out that although you blow dry it can be frequent to brush by way of your damp locks so the heat can be distributed equally and dry your hair more rapidly, this generates static and will depart you with a wild mane which only signifies much more work when it is time to use your GHD hair straightener Do not push the iron all the way via From what we have seen Despite the fact that there are a handful of other GHD hair straightener suppliers, I would not suggest making use of them, simply because the suggestions on them are number of, if at all
> 
> ...


The South LOST!?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

why did you quote spam?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The South definately lost!!! It was defeated by a huge spam attack.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Just a note that TVLand has reached the end of the 156 (+/-) episodes of Dick Van ****, and is now starting over for anyone who cares, and is paying attention.


----------

